# Neuer Monitor gesucht 4K vs 144Hz



## KingOfKings (15. Juni 2018)

Guten Abend, 

Um es kurz zu machen mein alter Monitor hat den Geist aufgegeben und ich bin jetzt auf der suche nach einem neuen Monitor. Dabei habe ich mehrere Frage 1. 4K vs 144Hz was macht zur zeit am meisten sinn ? 2. Mein Preisrahmen sollte 400€ nicht übersteigen 3. Alle sachen wie Widescreen und oder Curved brauch ich alles nicht 4. Größen mässig entweder 24" oder 28" Welcher Monitor wäre in 4K das beste von besten inenrhalb dieser 400€ und das gleiche ebenfalls für die 144Hz variante ? Und so wie ich das verstanden habe braucht man ab 144Hz nicht zwingend mehr Freesync oder Gsync ?

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Frontline25 (15. Juni 2018)

Um eine kleine anmerkung zu machen: 
Für die 144hz würde ich WQHD anwiesieren, diese sollten mittlerweile ebenfalls innerhalb von 400€ erreichbar sein 
Meist sind 144hz monitore sowieso mit Freesync ausgestattet.
Ansonsten kenn ich mich leider momentan nicht so sehr weiter aus im Bereich 4K 

Weiter wäre es wichtig zu wissen, welche Panel technik du mehr wert drauf legst?
Hohe Reaktionszeit und relativ günstig - TN
Hohe Sichtwinkel und hohe Farbqualität - IPS (Wobei gute auch an TN reaktionszeiten ran kommen)
Excellenter Schwarzwert und Farbqualität - VN (Soweit ich weiß noch verdammt teuer)
usw.


----------



## Lok92 (16. Juni 2018)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Excellenter Schwarzwert und Farbqualität - VN (Soweit ich weiß noch verdammt teuer)
> usw.



Du meinst VA, oder ? Nicht VN.^^

VA Panels sind tatsächlich teurer als TN Panel, haben aber definitv ihre Vorteile z.b besseren Schwarzwert wie bereits erwähnt wurde.

Ich würde statt 4k einen 144 Hz Monitor bevorzugen, ob Full HD oder WQHD ist immer so ne Sache. Wenn das nötige Kleingeld stimmt, könnte man über WQHD nachdenken. Ansonsten tuts aber auch ein Full HD Monitor auch noch, selbst im Jahre 2018 

WQHD :

Dell S2417DG, 23.8" (210-AJWM)

BenQ Zowie XL2730, 27" (9H.LEVLB.QBE)

ViewSonic XG2730, 27"

HD:

Samsung C24FG70, 23.5" (LC24FG70FQUXEN)

BenQ Zowie XL2411P, 24" (9H.LGPLB.QBE)

Das wären so meine Standard Empfehlungen


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2018)

Niedrige Reaktionszeit und nicht hohe.
VA, nicht VN, ist auch nicht teurer als TN oder IPS.

@TE
Welche Auflösung bei 144Hz?
Wie sieht den System aus und was hast du damit vor?


----------



## KingOfKings (16. Juni 2018)

@JoM79 Wenn es am ende einer werden sollte mit 144Hz dann würde ich auf FullHD gehen da die mit WQHD also 2K dann doch relativ teuer sind und eben denke ich nicht so gut sind. System dürfte reichen Intel 8700K auf Standart Takt dazu eine GTX 1080 Ti auch auf standart Takt und 16 Gig Ram. Was ich damit vor habe vorraning Zocken und gelegentlich mal ne DVD oder Blu-Ray anschauen.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2018)

WQHD ist nicht 2K.
Mit dem System wirst du in FHD 144Hz sehr oft im CPU Limit hängen.
Da sollte es schon WQHD 144Hz sein.
Lieber noch etwas sparen und gleich nen ordentlichen Monitor holen.


----------



## KingOfKings (16. Juni 2018)

@JoM79 Dann welcher Monitor wäre da so das NonPlusUltra wenn es WQHD und 144Hz an Board hat gibts überhaupt diese art von Monitore schon überhaupt ? Falls es einer mit 4K wird mit Samsung wird man nicht viel falsch machen können schätze ich mal, und bei 144Hz mit FullHD wäre es Asus denke da gilt das gleiche.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2018)

WQHD und 144Hz gibt es schon ein paar Jahre, oder was meinst du?
DEN WQHD 144Hz Monitor gibt es nicht und einen Monitor bitte nicht nach Marke kaufen.
Erstmal müsstest du wissen ob du IPS, TN oder VA willst.


----------



## KingOfKings (16. Juni 2018)

Wenn dann TN Panel IPS ist ja von den Farben ja ganz gut aber dann doch zu teuer finde ich VA ne hat ne zu hohe Reaktionszeit wie ich das gelesen habe. Besten falls mach ich einfach so das ich jeweils einen 4K Monitor bestelle und einen 144Hz Monitor da man ja eh ein 14 Tägiges rückgaberecht hat einfach den zurück geben der mir nicht zusagt


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2018)

Wegen Reaktionszeit, welchen Monitor hättest du vorher und hattest du da irgendwelche Probleme?
Wirklich teurer ist IPS aber auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## KingOfKings (16. Juni 2018)

Also zuvor hatte ich den Samsung SyncMaster P2450 wo ich auch keine Probleme mit hatte war ein FullHD Bildschirm mit 60 Hz und TN Panel kein Problem mit dem. Das blöde an so nem Monitor Kauf so wirkliche Tests gibt es nicht so also wo wirklich glass klar Schwarz auf Weiss steht wenn du 4K willst ist das der Testsieger der beste Monitor den es für 4K gibt und das gleiche gilt für 144Hz. Hab mich vorher im Netz etwas umgesehen und keine wirklich gute Tests gefunden wobei auch hier auf PCGH nichts wirklich hilfreich war bis auf das Forum.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (16. Juni 2018)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> Also zuvor hatte ich den Samsung SyncMaster P2450 wo ich auch keine Probleme mit hatte war ein FullHD Bildschirm mit 60 Hz und TN Panel kein Problem mit dem. Das blöde an so nem Monitor Kauf so wirkliche Tests gibt es nicht so also wo wirklich glass klar Schwarz auf Weiss steht wenn du 4K willst ist das der Testsieger der beste Monitor den es für 4K gibt und das gleiche gilt für 144Hz. Hab mich vorher im Netz etwas umgesehen und keine wirklich gute Tests gefunden wobei auch hier auf PCGH nichts wirklich hilfreich war bis auf das Forum.



Prad.de
Und die pcgh Monitortests sind immer hilfreich.
Danach heißt es monitorlotterie.


----------



## KingOfKings (16. Juni 2018)

Ja Prad.de ist mir auch schon aufgefallen aber das witzige ist ja das die noch nicht mal einen Test zu meinem rausgesuchten 4K Monitor haben oder des 144Hz den ich mir mal rausgesucht habe was schon lächerlich ist. Der 4K den ich mir rausgesucht habe wäre der "Samsung U28H750UQU LED" und im falle das es auf 144Hz fällt der "ASUS VG278Q" :/


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2018)

Warum ist das lächerlich?
Es gibt so viele Monitore, die können ja nicht alles testen. 
Vor allem, warum nur FHD bei 144Hz?


----------



## KingOfKings (16. Juni 2018)

Weil einfach mit 144Hz nichts unter 400€ dabei ist das ist eben das problem wenn es das nicht gäbe würde ich klar ein WQHD nehmen aber ja. Aber gerade die 2 Monitore gibts dort halt nicht als Test schon blöd, gerade beim Monitor will man kein fehlkauf machen da muss alles passen.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2018)

LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 144Hz Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
2 Stück um 400 Euro.
Beim Monitor würde ich eher nicht sparen. 
Aber wie gesagt, jeder Monitor stellt nur einen Kompromiss dar und du musst für dich das geringste  Übel wählen.


----------



## KingOfKings (17. Juni 2018)

Glaubt ihr das FullHD in den nächsten 5 Jahren noch aussreicht den vorallem durch PS4 Pro und Xbox One X scheint es so das 4K langsam salon fähig wird und das schon lange bestehende FullHD ablöst. An jemanden der einen 144Hz Monitor besitzt merkt man einen wirklich deutlichen unterschied zwischen 60Hz ??


----------



## claster17 (17. Juni 2018)

KingOfKings schrieb:


> An jemanden der einen 144Hz Monitor besitzt merkt man einen wirklich deutlichen unterschied zwischen 60Hz ??



Der Unterschied ist extrem. Alles ist flüssiger. Sowas muss man aber selbst erlebt haben, um das zu beurteilen. Wenn du 144Hz nicht kennst, wirst du es auch nicht vermissen.
Ich bin jedenfalls glücklich mit 165Hz WQHD.


----------



## KingOfKings (17. Juni 2018)

Hat jemand erfahrungen mit diesem Samsung C27FG73 Monitor in der Technik Tabelle steht das es ein VA Panel ist stimmt es das diese weniger gut zum Spielen geignet sind, ich höre immer nur TN oder IPS das die besser fürs gamen sein sollen ist da was drann ?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (17. Juni 2018)

Das ist Quark. Ich halte VA für sehr gut, da die Technik das beste Kontrastverhältnis hat, also ein sattes Schwarz. Die FG70/73 sind gute Allrounder.


----------



## KingOfKings (17. Juni 2018)

Hat jemand eine ahnung wann genau dieser Samsung Monitor veröffentlicht worden ist, den es bringt recht wenig einen Monitor auch wenn 144Hz zu kaufen wenn der aus dem jahre 2016 ist.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (18. Juni 2018)

Warum soll er schlecht sein, wenn er 2016 veröffentlicht worden sein soll? Im Gegenteil: Nach wie vor gibt es für den Preis eines C24FG70 keinen besseren Gaming-Monitor.


----------

